# allergic to chicken



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi I have thought about switching to raw and yet most suggest chicken thighs and legs, when Ty eats chicken he gets itchy ears, feet and legs. I don't know if he could manage chicken or not raw. What do you feed if they can't have chicken? Also where do you buy the raw stuff? The grocery store? butcher shop? Thanks I am still thinking about it


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:when Ty eats chicken he gets itchy ears, feet and legs.


Are you talking about chicken KIBBLE or plain old chicken (either raw or cooked)?


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

My girl is allergic to chicken in Dog Food, or more specifically, she is allergic to the perservatives and chemicals that are in kibble. She does fine on raw chicken.









My experience is that a lot of dogs have issues witht he chems they put in the food, just like kids and red dye 40 ....

As for where we buy it ... wherever we can find it.... I do a lot of shopping at the stores like 'mega foods' where they have special deals if you get more than ten pounds, also a lot of places mark down meat that is on its sell date, which is fine for the dogs if you stick it in the freezer


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am glad this topic got started. I am helping my friend switch her dog to raw and her dog definitely does not do well on chicken in kibble (even the high end stuff). I have another friend whose dog is allergic to chicken and turkey and doesn't do well on it raw either. Chama was the same way, no turkey either cooked or raw. 

Just curious to hear if there are people whose dogs are allergic to chicken in kibble (or cooked) who are able to eat it raw?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The only way I discovered that Doerak was allergic to chicken was when I was feeding him raw. I started with chicken then did a week of pork, then back to chicken again. When I did that he started getting itchy and had a certain odor to him. 

I ended up feeding him turkey thighs and pork mostly, but it was too fatty for him. I had to move to a part kibble and part raw diet.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Xargos is on raw and alergic to chicken.

We feed beef, lamb and fish and he loves it!!

He does love chicken as well, but itchs .. 

Tanya


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

what do you feed for the bones? What beef do you buy? that is part of the problem, I can measure a chicken neck, thigh etc, but how much and what kind of beef? fish?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if you checked out this site I am about to suggest, but Laurie put it together and it has helped me out greatly!







http://www.rawdogranch.com/PlanningMenus.htm


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is allergic to chicken. When I give raw I usually use premade raw, either rabbit or duck formula and I also feed duck necks and beef bones.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Another thing to watch out for - some chickens and turkeys are prepared with a solution. It should say on the package if they are - something like "Contains up to 8% solution ...".

I would also try different producers of chicken. They use different feeds and that might make a difference in tolerance.

If I couldn't use chicken I would go with turkey. If I couldn't use turkey I would either use just boneless beef and such and use ground eggshells for the calcium or I would go back to raising my own rabbits.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

For bones, we buy lamb neck and lamb spareribs (at 1.99 per pound, which is not so bad)!

You can also buy beef spareribs, but Xargos won't eat them as well.

He is very picky and won't eat turkey necks, etc. only turkey patties...

Also, we buy tripe tubs with muscle meat and grounded bones which he loves! Check these out and see if you have them!

Tanya


----------



## Leaky6 (May 14, 2010)

*Allergic Dog*

My 4 yr old male shepherd is allergic to turkey, chicken. Bison and venison seem to make his itchy also. He had an enormous amount of ear infections through the years and itching, funny our vet never mentioned an allergy! We finally got away from the meat and he eats ACANA pacifica, all fish and he loves it and hasn't had an ear infection for over a year!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think my boy might be allergic to chicken. For about a month I had been feeding raw chicken in the morning and since I started he had gradually increased his scratching. We went out of town for the week end and just took his old kibble on the trip with us and by the end of the week end there was almost no scraching. Got back fed a chicken quarter - scratching again. Yesterday I took him completely off chicken and swiched back to his kibble to test my theory. Boy was he disappointed. Barely touched his food this morning. Just laid on the floor looking at his bowl. I am trying to see if it is the chicken or something else in the house that is making him itch. If the scraching goes away this time, I'll be pretty sure it is the chicken and I will need to find another main meat source.


----------

